# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چطور می توانم در رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی موفق شوم

## rezbakin

سلام بچه ها

من علارغم رتبه خوبم (3600)با اینکه می تونستم پزشکی آزاد قبول بشم ولی به دلیل مشکلات مالی نتونستم برم و علوم آزمایشگاهی بابل قبول شدم

حالا ازتون میخوام کمکم کنید تا بتونم توی این رشته موفق بشم امیدوارم با راهنمایی شما این مهم حاصل شود

پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## erfancrepsley

دوست عزیز رشته علوم آزماشیگاهی کم رشته نیست شما می تونید تا دکترا ادامه بدید و آزمایشگاه بزنید فقط باید تعصب رو یک رشته رو بذارین کنار و با علاقه رشته ی که قبول شدین رو ادامه بدین

----------


## hldvlpln

> سلام بچه ها
> 
> من علارغم رتبه خوبم (3600)با اینکه می تونستم پزشکی آزاد قبول بشم ولی به دلیل مشکلات مالی نتونستم برم و علوم آزمایشگاهی بابل قبول شدم
> 
> حالا ازتون میخوام کمکم کنید تا بتونم توی این رشته موفق بشم امیدوارم با راهنمایی شما این مهم حاصل شود
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنماییتون


دوست عزیز 3600 که پزشکی آزاد نمیاره حتی با سهمیه بسیج فعال هم شانس 10%

----------


## sami7

*دادا با 3600 منطقه چند ؟؟؟

دانشگاه بهتر نمی تونستی بری ؟ شهید بهشتی یا ... ؟*

----------


## hldvlpln

> *دادا با 3600 منطقه چند ؟؟؟
> 
> دانشگاه بهتر نمی تونستی بری ؟ شهید بهشتی یا ... ؟*


این دوست ما منطقه 2 هستن من هم تعجب کردم چون با این رتبه دانشگاه تهران هم میشه قبول شد.

----------


## rezbakin

> دوست عزیز 3600 که پزشکی آزاد نمیاره حتی با سهمیه بسیج فعال هم شانس 10%



گیر اوردی مارو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دختر خالم با 3800 بندرعباس سراسری قبول شد رفت من چون نمی خواستم برم شهرهای دور نزدم

----------


## rezbakin

> *دادا با 3600 منطقه چند ؟؟؟
> 
> دانشگاه بهتر نمی تونستی بری ؟ شهید بهشتی یا ... ؟*



*نمی خواستم برم دور  خانواده هم میگفتن تهران خرجش زیاده و اینا دگ نزدم ولی فکرم نکنم میگرفتن چون دانشگاهی که با 6000 پرستاری نمی گیره میخواد 3600 علوم بگیره؟؟؟


منطقه 2*

----------


## rezbakin

> دوست عزیز رشته علوم آزماشیگاهی کم رشته نیست شما می تونید تا دکترا ادامه بدید و آزمایشگاه بزنید فقط باید تعصب رو یک رشته رو بذارین کنار و با علاقه رشته ی که قبول شدین رو ادامه بدین



سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز

بله درسته من هم واقعا به بحث های علوم آز علاقه مندم اما میگن فرصت شغلی خوبی نداره و اگر بخوام برم آزمایشگاه های خصوصی 800-900 بیشتر نمیدن

----------


## hldvlpln

> گیر اوردی مارو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> دختر خالم با 3800 بندرعباس سراسری قبول شد رفت من چون نمی خواستم برم شهرهای دور نزدم


انگار شما گیر آوردی مارو؟میگم ترازش موجوده از باد هوا که حرف نمیزنم قبلا هم مثل دختر خالتون رو زدید من هم گفتم ایشون 100% تعهد دار قبول شدن و بومی بودن.

----------


## rezbakin

> این دوست ما منطقه 2 هستن من هم تعجب کردم چون با این رتبه دانشگاه تهران هم میشه قبول شد.


داداش میخواستم ازت حلالیت بطلبم ی بحثی داشتیم که زیاد خوب نبود اگه دلگیر شدی حلالم کن

----------


## hldvlpln

> داداش میخواستم ازت حلالیت بطلبم ی بحثی داشتیم که زیاد خوب نبود اگه دلگیر شدی حلالم کن


من چیزی به دل نگرفتم ولی متاسف شدم که دیدم فکر کردی من دارم علوم آزمایشگاه رو خراب میکنم.
در اصل هدف من کمک بود.
موفق باشید.

----------


## rezbakin

> انگار شما گیر آوردی مارو؟میگم ترازش موجوده از باد هوا که حرف نمیزنم قبلا هم مثل دختر خالتون رو زدید من هم گفتم ایشون 100% تعهد دار قبول شدن و بومی بودن.



داداش من اینجوری که شما میگی پزشکی سراسری تا 500 میگیرن پزشکی ازاد تا 2000 که

اینجوری که باشه باید 3 سال بخونی  برای کنکور 3 سال بعد بخونی  بعد شاید 1 درصد قبول بشی

----------


## hldvlpln

> داداش من اینجوری که شما میگی پزشکی سراسری تا 500 میگیرن پزشکی ازاد تا 2000 که
> 
> اینجوری که باشه باید 3 سال بخونی بعد بری کنکور بدی شاید 1 درصد قبول بشی


داداش دست من نیست که بگم یا نه اگه دست من بود رتبه پزشکی رو میکردم 75000 :Yahoo (76):  بیا این دیگه پایین ترینشه       پزشكي - دکتري عمومي / واحد کرمان9239

----------


## rezbakin

> داداش دست من نیست که بگم یا نه اگه دست من بود رتبه پزشکی رو میکردم 75000 بیا این دیگه پایین ترینشه       پزشكي - دکتري عمومي / واحد کرمان9239


داداش من اصلا بحث من پزشکی نیست تا هر چند که میخوان بگیرن من علوم ق شدم و میخوام ببینم اگه با عشق بخونم می تونم آخرش یه ... بشم یا نه

----------


## hldvlpln

> داداش من اصلا بحث من پزشکی نیست تا هر چند که میخوان بگیرن من علوم ق شدم و میخوام ببینم اگه با عشق بخونم می تونم آخرش یه ... بشم یا نه


بخونید انشالله که موفق بشید اگر معدل کارشناسی بالا باشه به راحتی کانادا با فاند پذیرش میگیره الان خیلی ها این کارو میکنن البته اگر دکترای ایران ردیف نشد.

----------


## rezbakin

> بخونید انشالله که موفق بشید اگر معدل کارشناسی بالا باشه به راحتی کانادا با فاند پذیرش میگیره الان خیلی ها این کارو میکنن البته اگر دکترای ایران ردیف نشد.



آخه مشکلم اینه که برای خارج باید تافل و این چیزا داشته باشی و مقاله بدی و.... منم از زبان متنفرم

تازه شنیدم دانشگا های خارج واحد های دانشگاه های ایرانو قبول ندارن و میگن دوباره باید پاس کنی اینجا(کاناداو....=اینجا)

----------


## hldvlpln

> آخه مشکلم اینه که برای خارج باید تافل و این چیزا داشته باشی و مقاله بدی و.... منم از زبان متنفرم
> 
> تازه شنیدم دانشگا های خارج واحد های دانشگاه های ایرانو قبول ندارن و میگن دوباره باید پاس کنی اینجا(کاناداو....=اینجا)


تافل نمیخواد آیلتس باید بگیری زبانم چیز شاخی نیست انقدر که بد به ما توی مدارس درس دادن مغزمون داغون شده با یک سال کلاس رفتن راحت میشه ایتلس 6.5 رو گرفت معدل کارشناسی 18 باشه شانس زیادی داری و نیاز به مقاله هم نداری.این از این نظر

در مورد دوم هم که باید بگم اگر بخواید کار کنید باید واحد هارو تطبیق بدید و اگر شخصی واسه ادامه تحصیل بخواد بره مشکلی نداره و نیاز نیست اینکارو بکنه الان نزدیک 80 درصد دانشگاه های کانادا رو فقط خارجی ها پر کردن و تعداد بسیار زیادی دانشجوی ایرانی هم دارن.

----------


## rezbakin

> تافل نمیخواد آیلتس باید بگیری زبانم چیز شاخی نیست انقدر که بد به ما توی مدارس درس دادن مغزمون داغون شده با یک سال کلاس رفتن راحت میشه ایتلس 6.5 رو گرفت معدل کارشناسی 18 باشه شانس زیادی داری و نیاز به مقاله هم نداری.این از این نظر
> 
> در مورد دوم هم که باید بگم اگر بخواید کار کنید باید واحد هارو تطبیق بدید و اگر شخصی واسه ادامه تحصیل بخواد بره مشکلی نداره و نیاز نیست اینکارو بکنه الان نزدیک 80 درصد دانشگاه های کانادا رو فقط خارجی ها پر کردن و تعداد بسیار زیادی دانشجوی ایرانی هم دارن.



اوکی مرسی از راهنماییت

زبانی که توی دانشگاه تدریس میشه مثل زبان مدرسه شر و وره یا میشه باهاش ی کارایی کرد

راستی چرا برای ارشد برم خارج ارشد که توی ایران داریم دکترا رو که مجبورم میرم خارج بهتر نیست؟

----------


## hldvlpln

> اوکی مرسی از راهنماییت
> 
> زبانی که توی دانشگاه تدریس میشه مثل زبان مدرسه شر و وره یا میشه باهاش ی کارایی کرد
> 
> راستی چرا برای ارشد برم خارج ارشد که توی ایران داریم دکترا رو که مجبورم میرم خارج بهتر نیست؟


زبان که مشکلی نداره :Yahoo (76): مشکل اساتید و خود کتاب هستن والا اگر میخوای زبان برات شیرین بشه و بفهمی داری چی میخونی به روش لاینتر شبی 10 کلمه حفظ کن.

من همین هفته پیش اسم زبان که میومد سکته رو میزدم(مدارکش هم موجوده در همین انجمن پست هایی که دادم) تا اینکه یکی از دوستان اومد تو خصوصی من راهنمایی کرد ببین من با راهنمایی اینکه زبان رو باید چطور خوند انقدر امیدوار شدم حالا چه برسه که کمی روش کار کنی.

به این خاطر که اگر رفتید ارشد رو اونجا گرفتید راحت میتونید اقامتش رو هم بگیرید و شاید اصلا دوست داشته باشید همونجا کار کنید با درامد خیلی بهتر از ایران الان سالی 60 هزار دلار متوسط درامدشه علوم آزمایشگاه دیگه دکترا رو هم راحت میگرید.
و اگر هم برگشتید ایران دستی بالاتر از همه هم رشته هاتون دارید.

----------


## rezbakin

> زبان که مشکلی ندارهمشکل اساتید و خود کتاب هستن والا اگر میخوای زبان برات شیرین بشه و بفهمی داری چی میخونی به روش لاینتر شبی 10 کلمه حفظ کن.
> 
> من همین هفته پیش اسم زبان که میومد سکته رو میزدم(مدارکش هم موجوده در همین انجمن پست هایی که دادم) تا اینکه یکی از دوستان اومد تو خصوصی من راهنمایی کرد ببین من با راهنمایی اینکه زبان رو باید چطور خوند انقدر امیدوار شدم حالا چه برسه که کمی روش کار کنی.
> 
> به این خاطر که اگر رفتید ارشد رو اونجا گرفتید راحت میتونید اقامتش رو هم بگیرید و شاید اصلا دوست داشته باشید همونجا کار کنید با درامد خیلی بهتر از ایران الان سالی 60 هزار دلار متوسط درامدشه علوم آزمایشگاه دیگه دکترا رو هم راحت میگرید.
> و اگر هم برگشتید ایران دستی بالاتر از همه هم رشته هاتون دارید.


زبان که فقط لغت نیست درسته برای کنکور لغت خیلی کمک میکنه من با لغت و کار روی ریدینگ تونستم 58 بزنم تازه زبانشم بنظرم آسونتر از سال های قبل بود

برای انگلیسی صحبت کردن باید گرامر بلد باشم مثلا میگه فلان کارو میخوای بکنی have to نمیدونم فلان کار will  نمیدونم فلان چیز yet  باید آخرش بیاد و..... تازه افعال جدا شدنی نشدنی که باید حفظ بشه بعد نمیدونم میگه بعد از این فعل با to میاد بعد از اون فعل ing دار میاد و........کلا اعصاب آدم میریزه بهم

----------


## hldvlpln

> زبان که فقط لغت نیست درسته برای کنکور لغت خیلی کمک میکنه من با لغت و کار روی ریدینگ تونستم 58 بزنم تازه زبانشم بنظرم آسونتر از سال های قبل بود
> 
> برای انگلیسی صحبت کردن باید گرامر بلد باشم مثلا میگه فلان کارو میخوای بکنی have to نمیدونم فلان کار will  نمیدونم فلان چیز yet  باید آخرش بیاد و..... تازه افعال جدا شدنی نشدنی که باید حفظ بشه بعد نمیدونم میگه بعد از این فعل با to میاد بعد از اون فعل ing دار میاد و........کلا اعصاب آدم میریزه بهم


نه بابا اینجوری هم که فکر میکنی نیست اگر خیلی توی عمق معنی پیش بری دستور زبان رو مثل کسی که تازه داره زبان مادریش رو یادمیگیره متوجه میشی البته این حرف من نیست این حرف علی پیرهانی نفر دوم یادگیری زبان دنیا با تسلط به 19 زبان دنیا این اقا میگه که به خدا قسم من یک کلمه هم  گرامر نمیخونم و مثل کسی که زبان مادریش رو یاد میگیره یاد میگیرم به تازگی هم نقر اول زبان دنیا براش دعوت نامه نوشته که توی نوشتن یه کتاب زبان با هم همکاری کنن.

فرستاده شده از CHM-U01ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## rezbakin

Up

----------


## rezbakin

Up

----------


## rezbakin

Up

----------


## rezbakin

Up

----------


## Mr.mTf

> سلام بچه ها
> 
> من علارغم رتبه خوبم (3600)با اینکه می تونستم پزشکی آزاد قبول بشم ولی به دلیل مشکلات مالی نتونستم برم و علوم آزمایشگاهی بابل قبول شدم
> 
> حالا ازتون میخوام کمکم کنید تا بتونم توی این رشته موفق بشم امیدوارم با راهنمایی شما این مهم حاصل شود
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنماییتون


با تلاش و پشتکار و توکل بر خدا  و پند گیری از روش زندگی امام های بزرگوار

----------

